# Killer sushi recipe and very simple!!!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

